# 

## paradox2604

witam nie wiedzialem gdzie zalozyc ten temat wiec  daje go w tym dziale [przeniosłem z działu "Jak wybudować dom samemu". Moderator] mianowicie potrzebuje waszej porady
chcialem kupic niedroga spawarke inwertorowa 200A chodzi mik tu tylko o spawanie w domu okazyjnie  jaka  polecacie  z tych tanich do np 600-700zl

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a czemu nie migomat ?

----------


## paradox2604

migomatem nie zespawam lini ciaglej przykladowo poza tym wole spawarke do mojej domowej roboty

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a co chcesz spawac? czarna czy nierdzewka?

----------


## paradox2604

zwykla stal

----------


## VOLTROM

Kupiłem spawarkę inwerterową SIT 301/1 PIROTEC, nie pracuję dużo, ale jestem zadowolony.

----------


## artix1

> witam nie wiedzialem gdzie zalozyc ten temat wiec  daje go w tym dziale  mianowicie potrzebuje waszej porady
> chcialem kupic niedroga spawarke inwertorowa 200A chodzi mik tu tylko o spawanie w domu okazyjnie  jaka  polecacie  z tych tanich do np 600-700zl


  200A to sporo do domowych prac. Mam Kempi 160A (niestety droga) i spokojnie można spawać nawet grube blachy.  Z elektrodą 3.2mm spawasz z prądem do 120A przy grubszym materiale, z 4mm  czasami na maxa. Do majsterkowania raczej taka moc jest zbędna. Najczęściej będziesz spawał  elektrodami 1.5-3,2mm i tu nie potrzeba więcej niż 100-120A. Z inwertorem w tym przedziale cenowym nie będzie rewelacji, przed zakupem trzeba by sprawdzić jak się nim spawa. Kolega kupił transformatorową, z którą pospawanie spoiny pionowej graniczyło z cudem. Maksymalna długość łuku to 1mm, cały czas trzeba było wciskać electrodę w materiał. Dziadostwo. 

ps. Migomat nie jest mobilny, bieganie z ciężkim klamotem i butlą z gazem gdzieś za domem musi być niezłą zabawą.  Wiaterek wywieje gazik i spaw "zaborowany" do wycięcia :yes: . "Linię ciągłą" długą spoinę oczywiście się nim nawet nieźle wykona, nie tylko punktowo :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ja mam, malego miga + mala butla, nie jest tragicznie ale faktycznie z czyms porecznijeszym bylo by latwiej.

----------


## artix1

W garażu lub warsztacie mag("czarna"stal, mig- alu i nierdzewka) jest bardzo przydatny. Mały inwertor sprawdzi się na zewnątrz przy wietrze i wilgoci. Mokry zawias w bramie  bez problemu się pospawa.  Sporo maszynek ma możliwość podłączenia butli i przewodu do spawania Tig także mamy dwa w jednym. Nierdzewkę  ładnie się tym pospawa (aluminium niestety nie). Przed zakupem tak jak wcześniej pisałem dobrze by było pospawać sobie jakieś stalowe odpady i zobaczyć jak się maszynka sprawuje, żeby nie dostać później nerwicy przy robocie :big grin: . Majster potrafi spawać, a skrzyneczka niebardzo :big grin:

----------


## Bullineczka

Mniej niż 200A nie kupuj. 160 mają inna elektronikę. Ja mam NUTOOL 200A i mam również styczność z DEDRĄ 200A ponoć to to samo. Jedną i druga polecam dość dużo używam.

----------


## artix1

> Mniej niż 200A nie kupuj. 160 mają inna elektronikę. Ja mam NUTOOL 200A i mam również styczność z DEDRĄ 200A ponoć to to samo. Jedną i druga polecam dość dużo używam.


. Samochód najlepiej z 3l silnikiem bo dobrze jeździ i ma inny silnik niż z 2l, a jak jest Golfem3 lub Passatem to już nic więcej nie potrzeba do szczęścia. Do czego potrzebne jest 200A mocy, chyba nie do majsterkowania przy domu? Kupię 300A, a do spawania HEB-a gr.10mm i tak nastawię sobie super spawarkę na max 120A do podolnej i pewnie koło 90A na pion, i to wszystko. Już widzę spawanie najbardziej popularnymi elektrodami 3.2mm z prądem powyżej130-140A. Piekło. 200A i więcej Tig do aluminium dla blach od 8mm w zwyż.  Ech te super porady, im więcej tym lepiej tylko po co?

----------


## Raźny

A ja polecam bo używam czasem w domu i na budowie. Z mojego regionu producenta Maktek. Dałem 599zł i tez ma 200A  :big grin:  Mam taki model: 

http://www.maktek.pl/spawarka-200a-i...ek/produkt-478

Spokojnie można zbrojenie do fundamentów pospawać. I dla mnie osobiście, duża zaleta, że jest lekka i mało miejsca zajmuje. Ale ja nie spawam zawodowo tylko wiecie od czasu do czasu coś hefnąć... miało być dobrze i tanio i jest  :big grin: 

W dodatku mam już ich tokarkę małą do metalu i kompresor 50l dwutłokowy, fałka. Z wszystkich maszyn jestem zadowolony a ich serwis przetestowałem podczas problemu z tokareczką. Opisany w innym wątku na forum.

Ponieważ wszystko skończyło się ok to raz jeszcze polecam.

----------


## byry007

Co sądzicie o takiej 
http://allegro.pl/spawarka-inwertoro...911380062.html 
http://allegro.pl/spawarka-inwertoro...964193012.html
do domowego użytku

----------


## gandalf_q

> Kupiłem spawarkę inwerterową SIT 301/1 PIROTEC, nie pracuję dużo, ale jestem zadowolony.


Witam serdecznie! Planuję właśnie zakup podobnej spawarki. Może ktoś napisać o niej parę słów komentarza? Nie chodzi mi o parametry, ale np. o awaryjność, komfort pracy itp. Dzięki, pozdrawiam!

Edit:

Ewentualnie proszę o opinie na temat tej spawarki:
PIROTEC SIM 201/1 - trochę tańsza opcja.

----------

